# J'ai trouvé une apple watch !



## milia20 (15 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir à tous !

Comme indiqué dans le titre,j ai trouvé une apple Watch lors du bal des pompiers !
Je n'y connais rien ! j ai bien tenté de la trifouiller mais il n y avait quasiment plus de batterie .
J ai donc acheté un chargeur .... j ai tenté de l'allumer voir s il n y avait pas une info du proprio...que dalle !
j ai donc fouiner sur le net ce qui m a conduit à la reinitialiser. Bref j ai tenté 2/3 manip ,j ai réussi à la jumeler avec mon iPhone et la BIM  on me demande l'id apple du proprio .
Du coup mon honneteté reprend le dessus ....j'ai appelé un apple store pour retrouver le proprio. Je donne l'imei et mon numero de tel . La dessus on me demande si j accepte de donner mon numéro au proprio pour qu il récupère sa montre. Je dis ok . Le mec de l'apple store me dit qu il me rappelle.
10 minutes plus tard,le mec d'apple m'annonce que pour des raisons de sécurité il ne peut pas me mettre en contacte avec le propriètaire et que par conséquent soit je garde la montre soit je l'emmène à la police municipale ...

Je fais les choses bien,je tente d'être honnête et finalement on me pousse à garder la montre !
Bref ! Que puis-je faire ? vous allez me dire de la rendre .... mais bon ... j ai quand même tenté de le faire ! Comment puis-je me servir de ce fantastique sésame ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## pitou3375 (15 Juillet 2016)

boh, je ne pense pas que la police soit plus compétente.. l'appareil risque donc de ne jamais retrouver son prorio...
il y a donc la solution de me la vendre sinon ....


----------



## milia20 (15 Juillet 2016)

J'ai une autre solution moi : tu m'expliques comment m'en servir ... Tu ferai une heureuse !!


----------



## pitou3375 (15 Juillet 2016)

ooooh 
tu ne sais pas l'utiliser a cause du fait que la montre te demande l'identifiant du proprio?


----------



## milia20 (15 Juillet 2016)

Oui j ai réussi à la jumeler avec mon iPhone puis après j ai un message comme quoi il faut l'identifiant et mot de passe Apple du propriétaire


----------



## pitou3375 (15 Juillet 2016)

dis moi si tu as trouvé ce que tu veux ici ;-) 
=>> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204567


----------



## milia20 (16 Juillet 2016)

Alors ça je l'ai fait mais on me demande quand même l'id Apple. 
Est-ce possible que le propriétaire l'ait verrouillée à distance ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2016)

Tu déposes la montre au commissariat de police et tu dis à l'Apple Store de contacter le propriétaire pour qu'il aille la récupérer.


----------



## milia20 (16 Juillet 2016)

J habite la campagne j ai pas de commissariat juste une petite police municipale. Le mec de l'Apple store m a dit que c'était la 1 ere fois qu une personne appelait pour rendre une Apple Watch. Je lui ai dis que j aimerai plutôt etre en contact avec le propriétaire car au moins c est sûr qu il récupérera sa montre car pour la récupérer à la police municipale il faut qu il y aille de son plein grè personne ne va le prévenir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2016)

Apple connait le propriétaire , il vous suffit de téléphoner en expliquant et en indiquant vos coordonnées


----------



## Vanton (16 Juillet 2016)

Bof... Même si Apple connaît forcément les propriétaires de ses iPhone, iPad ou Apple Watch, elle part du principe que pour des raisons de sécurité elle ne peut pas mettre en relation le type qui a récupéré l'appareil et le type qui l'a perdu.

C'est vrai que c'est un peu frustrant quand on se décide à être honnête.  

Mais il fait imaginer les dérives potentielles. Le propriétaire légitime a pu se faire agresser par exemple, et ne tient sans doute pas à ce que son agresseur connaisse ses coordonnées... 

En théorie si les gens utilisaient bien les produits qu'ils ont acheté, il est possible sur l'iPhone en mode perdu d'afficher un numéro de contact. Entre autres choses. Or il est rare que ce soit utilisé. 

Pour l'Apple watch qui n'a pas accès au réseau cellulaire en revanche c'est plus compliqué... 

Reste qu'Apple pourrait jouer les intermédiaires à minima... Mais ne le fait pas


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2016)

le mieux étant de la confier a la police ou de l'expédier chez Apple


----------



## milia20 (16 Juillet 2016)

je pense avoir assez fait pour retrouver le proprio. Apple a mon identité et mon numéro de téléphone, ils peuvent très bien contacter eux même le proprio et sans me donner ses coordonnées faire en sorte qu il récupère sa montre.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2016)

milia20 a dit:


> je pense avoir assez fait pour retrouver le proprio. Apple a mon identité et mon numéro de téléphone, ils peuvent très bien contacter eux même le proprio et sans me donner ses coordonnées faire en sorte qu il récupère sa montre.



Affaire réglée alors parfait


----------



## canna03 (16 Juillet 2016)

tout objet trouvè doit être déposé aux objets  trouvés ( mairie ou police municipale )


----------



## alfatech (21 Juillet 2016)

T'allais voir les responsables du bal (les pompiers) car t'inquiètes que la personne qui a perdu sa montre est allé voir là bas si ils l'avaient trouvé, et ça tu le sais très bien. En tout cas je suis content que tu ne puisses pas t'en servir, je serais moins dègouté si je dois la perdre un jour qu'une personne comme toi la trouve et puisse là jumeler avec son iPhone sans problème....Car là tu ne cherches pas l'info pour la rendre à son proprio mais des infos pour l'a débloquer et t'es en galère pour trouver. La police ou Gendarmerie aurait récupéré la montre et ne t'aurais pas laissé repartir avec si tu y serais vraiment allé les voir.


----------



## milia20 (21 Juillet 2016)

Tu as lu entre les lignes ? J'ai carrément appelé Apple ! Au vue de leurs prix exorbitants ils auraient peut être pu faire en sorte que le propriétaire récupére sa montre non ?  
Je suis allée voir l'organisateur qui m a répondu qu avec les bagarres entre jeunes qu'il y avait eu ,cela n'était pas étonnant que des objets aient volé et que je n avais qu à la garder.
Pour ta gouverne, la montre est à la police municipale qui a bien halluciné de me voir ramener un tel objet ! Même le policier m'a dit que n'importe qui l'aurait revendu sur ebay....
Bref !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2016)

milia20 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Comme indiqué dans le titre,j ai trouvé une apple Watch lors du bal des pompiers !
> Je n'y connais rien ! j ai bien tenté de la trifouiller mais il n y avait quasiment plus de batterie .
> J ai donc acheté un chargeur .... .





milia20 a dit:


> Tu as lu entre les lignes ? J'ai carrément appelé Apple ! Au vue de leurs prix exorbitants ils auraient peut être pu faire en sorte que le propriétaire récupére sa montre non ?
> Je suis allée voir l'organisateur qui m a répondu qu avec les bagarres entre jeunes qu'il y avait eu ,cela n'était pas étonnant que des objets aient volé et que je n avais qu à la garder.
> Pour ta gouverne, la montre est à la police municipale qui a bien halluciné de me voir ramener un tel objet ! Même le policier m'a dit que n'importe qui l'aurait revendu sur ebay....
> Bref !


en plus acheté un chargeur pour un produit qui


Moi je n'irais jamais acheter un chargeur pour un produit qui ne m'appartient pas
Il n'y a pas photos 

Pourquoi l'achat d'un chargeur ?

D'autre part je doute de la réponse d'un policier qui propose une vente sur Ebay


----------



## milia20 (21 Juillet 2016)

Ou ai je dis que le policier m'a dit de la revendre sur eBay ? Faut retourner en cp...
Et sinon faut que je T appelle papa aussi ??


----------



## Vanton (22 Juillet 2016)

Tu as dit plus haut que le policier t'avait dit que n'importe qui l'aurait revendue sur eBay... Il y a certes une nuance, je te l'accorde.

Mais là où je partage l'avis des autres c'est que tu avais très certainement prévu de garder cette montre avant de te rendre compte que tu ne pourrais pas l'utiliser. Sinon pourquoi avoir pris la peine d'acheter un (cher) chargeur ? 

Et ça pour les utilisateurs de produits Apple que nous sommes tous, tu dois bien comprendre que c'est pénible. On se projette à la place du type qui a perdu sa montre que tu avais prévu de garder si elle avait marché. Y a de quoi s'irriter, tu en conviendras.

Heureusement tu te rattrapes sur la fin... Dans la mesure où tu ne peux finalement pas la voler (le recel est assimilable au vol, pour rappel) tu as décidé de la rendre et tu as fait des efforts pour ça. Ce que beaucoup d'autres n'auraient pas fait. C'est tout à ton honneur. Sur ce point en tout cas.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2016)

Oui , l'achat d'un chargeur pour un objet qui ne vous impatient pas , c'est quand même douteux comme attitude , pour une personne qui ne voulait pas garder la montre


----------



## alfatech (23 Juillet 2016)

milia20 a dit:


> *Bref ! Que puis-je faire ? vous allez me dire de la rendre* .... mais bon ... j ai quand même tenté de le faire ! Comment puis-je me servir de ce fantastique sésame ?



Je sais très bien lire entre les lignes......La montre n'est pas à la Police Municipale, je maintiens ce que j'ai dit plus haut. Très content que tu l'as dans l'os.


----------



## bruno_belle (24 Juillet 2016)

alfatech a dit:


> Je sais très bien lire entre les lignes......La montre n'est pas à la Police Municipale, je maintiens ce que j'ai dit plus haut. Très content que tu l'as dans l'os.



Entre le bal des pompiers le 13 juillet et le 15 juillet date d'inscription au forum, tu as déjà acheté un chargeur, appelé Apple , rendu visite à la police, et passé voir le responsable du bal des pompiers, 

Comme personne ne veut t'aider à retrouver le propriétaire (ben voyons) aidez moi à débloquer cette montre.

J'espère seulement que tu n'y arriveras pas et content que tu l'aies dans l'os aussi


----------



## Yaya31832 (1 Août 2016)

Pareil, bien content


----------

